

The First Annual Objectify A Man in Tech Day - goldensaucer
http://www.newstatesman.com/sci-tech/2013/01/roll-first-annual-objectify-man-tech-day

======
JungleGymSam
I'm curious about whether this is an actual grammatical rule and what it's
called if it is. Shouldn't that be, "The First Annual Objectify-A-Man-in-Tech
Day?"

